# Yarn shops in Victoria BC



## Gmfur (Oct 29, 2011)

Hello friends, I am traveling to Victoria BC in September. Can anyone recommend some yarn shops to visit? Also read to go see wool shop in Cumberland, but no specific shop mentioned. Anyone familiar with it?

Thanks, Gerry


----------



## Kacky (Aug 20, 2012)

The Beehive! It is awesome! Just google it. When I was there in 2003, instead of ordinary swatches made up by the yarn displays, they had tiny knitted sweaters! They are extremely helpful and outfitted me with every thing I needed to make my first pair of knitted socks. Since being back home in Texas, I have ordered from them many times.


----------



## Gram2three (Feb 1, 2013)

I too will be there next week via ship to Alaska, is shop within walking distance from the port?


----------



## Kacky (Aug 20, 2012)

We rented a car. I doubt it. I sure hope you can get there! Sorry we don't remember except it was in a busy section of town.


----------



## Gram2three (Feb 1, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## Phyllis Wright (Jun 4, 2012)

There are no yarn shops within walking distance of the cruise terminal, you would be best to get a taxi. Beehive Wool Shop 1700 Douglas St. 250 385 2727 is in the main down town area. great store. There is also Knotty By Nature 1704 Lillian 250 412 0198, another good store, but not easy to find, again take a taxi. Then of course there is Michaels 100-805 Cloverdale 250 475 6801. Enjoy your time here, it's a beautiful city.


----------



## Gram2three (Feb 1, 2013)

Thank you. I am so excited to see that part of the US besides CA. We will have a van, six of us. Now I'f we can talk the guys into taking us. Going to Mt. rainier Natl Park before cruise.


----------



## Kacky (Aug 20, 2012)

Any guy worth his salt will take you! My precious husband saw the shop as we were sight seeing and pointed it out on his own. He loves to make me happy. Kinda spoilt!!


----------



## Gram2three (Feb 1, 2013)

Do you rent him out? Lol. I want one that cooks and shops.


----------



## Kacky (Aug 20, 2012)

Unfortunately, he is not Superman. Just a loving, caring husband. Does not even know where the kitchen is! That's my job. Just have to work the " knitting " in!


----------



## maureen ann (Oct 10, 2012)

If you are planning to come further up Vancouver Island there is a nice yarn shop at Whipple Tree Junction, just before Duncan & if you were to get to Nanaimo then a visit to Mad about Ewe is a must. They have everything including Lynette who has had work displayed in Vogue


----------



## Gram2three (Feb 1, 2013)

We stop in Vancouver. Watching Cedar Cove which was filmed in Vancouver and surrounding areas. Views are breathtaking. Can't wait to see it.


----------



## Gmfur (Oct 29, 2011)

Thanks for all the recommendations. My boyfriend said "hope there is a brew pub near by!"


----------



## Quiltermouse (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm heading there this week, too! Thank you so much!


----------

